# HUAWEI E3131B data card review



## RON28 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Key Features *

- HSPA+/HSPA/UMTS
- EDGE/GPRS/GSM 1900/1800/900/850 Mhz
- HSPA+ data service up to 21.6 Mbps
- HSUPA data service up to 5.76 Mbps
- Equalizer and receive diversity 
- microSD card slot (up to 32G )
- Data and SMS service

*i47.tinypic.com/103vll1.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/mawl7c.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2co0kzk.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/5460z6.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/egtwg3.jpg


Dashboard is quite cool and user friendly, we can also change the wallpaper of Dashboard, Also you can see that WIFI HOTSPOT option is also there, which works flawlessly. 
*i45.tinypic.com/21ocw01.jpg

It also supports sending and receiving messages,
*i48.tinypic.com/1z20dxl.jpg

The best feature about this data card is Calling feature, we can also call and receive calls plus phonebook support,
*i50.tinypic.com/1zwtci.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2n7mgly.jpg

Though we can connect automatically, but still there are many options for choosing network, profile management, advanced settings for DNS and WNS etc. 
*i48.tinypic.com/24144m9.jpg

Many data cards of huawei doesn't support USSD, but this one supports, one can easily check the Data balance or talk time left, no need to take out sim and put it in a phone to know the stats.
*i45.tinypic.com/1zhtnr.jpg

We can also check the network signal, many data cards support this feature and this data card is no exception.
*i49.tinypic.com/10rslet.jpg


*COMPARING *, this data card with my old Micromax 310G, below are the speedtest results with the same sim, same location..

*i46.tinypic.com/2mfaesg.jpg

Micromax 310G

Mumbai server 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2375469356.png

Delhi server
*www.speedtest.net/result/2375471060.png


Huawei E3131B

Mumbai server
*www.speedtest.net/result/2375499496.png

Delhi server
*www.speedtest.net/result/2375500533.png

As you can see, the latency has improved a lot in Huawei E3131B data card, it has a very strong signal reception quality, but i don't know whats wrong with mumbai server because it always shows low Dowload speed whereas, Delhi server reached 6 Mbps Download Speed,

Please note, i have done the above speed test 6-7 times so that i get the accurate data.

here is the download speed in IDM,

*i45.tinypic.com/25q3w9c.jpg


This is my first review on TDF, if i made any mistake then please tell me  i will update it later.


*UPDATE*

Tested with Airtel 3G and got following speed, reached 7.2Mbps and most of the time speed was above 4Mbps..
*i46.tinypic.com/ws846.jpg

Finally i found Tata Docomo 3G's ping best and suits while playing CS 1.6 online 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2378375627.png


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 16, 2012)

*thanks..*

kindly tell me the software version HUAWEI E3131B data card . please !!

what is the cost of this modem and where  to buy???


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 16, 2012)

Pretty cool Review btw 


> This is my first review on *TGF*


It's called TDF maybe!


----------



## RON28 (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks...edited.


----------



## dsmarty (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice review. Data card looks very nice. Sad, we don't have any 3G unlimited plans.


----------



## RON28 (Dec 16, 2012)

yes, i bought it because in my area there is not even a single cable broadband provider except Tikona.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## RON28 (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks 



ramakanta said:


> *thanks..*
> 
> kindly tell me the software version HUAWEI E3131B data card . please !!
> 
> what is the cost of this modem and where  to buy???



don't worry i will mail, cost is rs 2169 from flipkart..


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 18, 2012)

The data card looks nice. May i know wha's the speed you are getting on this?
I am using Airtel 3G Data Card and it's working great for me. Though it's a bit costly as per now.


----------



## RON28 (Dec 18, 2012)

i have done some speedtest also..you wanna know about airtel 3G?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 18, 2012)

aircel has unlimited plans..though speed dips after the limit..


----------



## nick7 (Jan 10, 2013)

RON28 said:


> i have done some speedtest also..you wanna know about airtel 3G?



Can you tell me how to setup the WEP settings for WIFI. It works in Open mode but when I am giving a password... it says Password is Incorrect.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Naxal (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice review  loved it..


----------



## RON28 (Jan 14, 2013)

nick7 said:


> Can you tell me how to setup the WEP settings for WIFI. It works in Open mode but when I am giving a password... it says Password is Incorrect.
> 
> Thanks
> Nick



which error is coming? try to use long passwords



Naxal said:


> Nice review  loved it..



thanks...


----------



## prath (Jan 14, 2013)

Amazing product @ reasonable price.........I had buy that....But I got some issues...Bcoz In night i get lots of speed..But in morning i was not opened 3 to 5 tabs....Why this happened??


----------



## RON28 (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^it depends on the GPRS pack or 3G packs you use, or else in morning there are more users so less speed, but in night even i get less ping and more speed.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 15, 2013)

Congo.....I too got it from a local store today for Rs.1900......Enjoying it!!

However,I'm facing a strange low signal issue with Huawei.I also have a Micromax 352G and with same BSNL 3G sim,it shows 5 towers whereas Huawei shows just 2 or sometimes 1.Can anybody advise something??


----------



## RON28 (Jan 19, 2013)

^^replace it...


----------



## magnet (May 18, 2013)

Nice review.

One doubt

What difference it has with Huawei E355 (Wifi Dongle) Data Card since it looks a bit more expensive.Any extra feature or even much less heat issue?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 19, 2013)

I had returned my old 3131B card to the retailer and was at the sole mercy of micromax 352G...However,the flipkart offer lured me and I ended up getting _one of the first_ *Black Huawei 3131B*.


----------



## coolvivs (Jun 23, 2013)

Currently i have Micromax 352g and getting really good speed ranging between 600-800 KB/sec and sometimes even get the speed of about 1.14 MB/sec(whether its just a speed fluctuation or not) upto few seconds on "airtel 3G". I have given thought of buying Huawei E3131B for better speed, as i think my MMX 352g has reached its limit.

Should I buy a new one or rather stick to my MMX 352g. Any suggestion will be helpful..................


----------



## RON28 (Jun 28, 2013)

can you just post your ping test here, because i also owned micromax data card and it gave very worst ping or latency compared to Huawei.


----------



## coolvivs (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, since i was on vacation. The speed was nearly good enough for me.
*i44.tinypic.com/2zz6tee.png
The snapshot that i took was around 6 am in the morning on airtel 30 min unlimited 3g data plan @ Rs9


----------

